# WAP-Verbindungen, Premium SMS, teure ABOs !!!!



## kassandra31 (20 Februar 2007)

Hallo 
ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar hatte mein Freund ein Handy von seinem alten Arbeitgeber 
bekommen Arbeitsverhältnis wurde von unserer Seite her gekündigt weil der Arbeitgeber
 keinen Lohn zahlte. Grund! Zu hohe Handy Rechnungen. Wir sind zum Anwalt gegangen
 wegen dem ausstehen Lohn was auch vor das Arbeitsgericht ging. Unser Anwalt hat die 
erforderlichen Einzelverbindungs Nachweise angefordert und geht erst mal davon aus das
 mein Freund das auch war, aber das stimmt nicht, siehe an wir sind ja bald aus allen Wolke
n gekippt. WAP-Verbindungen, Premium SMS und SMS ABOs ohne Ende. Laut der Zeiten die 
angegeben sind, hätte mein Freund gar nicht mehr schlafen dürfen. Aufgrund der Tatsachen 
stellte ich meinen Freund zur Rede, er hat mir immer wieder versichert das er das nie gemacht
 hat. Ich glaube Ihm auch. Nun habe ich mir diese Einzelverbindungen mal näher angekuckt.
 Es wurden an über 300 oder mehr Nummern habe gar nicht mehr richtig gezählt, verschiede
 Handynummern eine SMS verschickt, oder MMS. Auch zu Zeiten da konnte mein Freund gar
 keine verschicken. Also rief ich einige Handynummern an und hatte auch sehr nette Menschen 
dran die mir bestätigten das Sie nie einen SMS von meinen Freund bekommen haben, und Sie
 würden Ihn auch gar nicht kennen. Was die Abos betreffen habe ich bei E-Plus angerufen und
 mir die Provider nennen lassen, mit unter anderem war auch JAMBA mit dabei. Die Premium Dienste
 fangen mit 17787249 oder 1774263127 oder 82100, 82422, 84242,86688,87555 all die diese
 Nummern sind Erotikchats. Firma Mobil View AG, Minig AG, Net-Mobil AG, WAP-3 Technologie
 GmbH, JAMA und Java Gams. Die Rechnungen belaufen sich um ca. über 6000,- EURO, jetzt
 müssen wir beweisen das mein Freund das gar nicht war. Ein Anruf bei der Bundesnetzagentur
 in Berlin hat ergeben, das es sich um einen Handy Dialer handelt, es werden erst einmal SMS 
Nachrichten an die Empfänger im Adressbuch verschickt später sucht er sich per Bluthoo seine
 Empfänger selber aus, das Handy macht sich Selbständigt und versickt teure ABOs und 
Premium SMS und stellt Internet Verbindungen her und läd  sich die Klingeltöne JAVA Gams und 
Erotikbilder runter. Habe bei den Anbietern angerufen und die ABOS alle Stoppen lassen. Der 
Arbeitgeber hat zwar schon den Handy Vertrag gekündigt bei E-Plus aber die ABOS laufen ja 
trotzdem weiter. Mich wundert es nur das der Arbeitgeber nicht schon viel früher was gesagt hat,
 weil dann wären ja nicht solche Rechnungen zustande gekommen. Wer hat noch ähnliche 
Erfahrungen bitte melden, sehr dringed.

Gruss Kassandra 31


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: WAP-Verbindungen, Premium SMS, teure ABOs !!!!*

Hallo,
mir ist auf der aktuellen Rechnung auch die Nummer 84242 aufgefallen.
Allerdings kann ich mich nicht erinnern, wem ich da was gesendet haben
soll?! Mit 1,99 je Nachricht ist das aber ganz schön teuer. Nun waren das
im Januar zwar nur 2 Stück; ich hoffe nur, da kommt nicht auf der nächsten
Rechnung noch mehr!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2008)

*AW: WAP-Verbindungen, Premium SMS, teure ABOs !!!!*

Hallo,
habe momentan das selbe Problem wie hast du das mit dem Dialer denn raus bekommen und kann man was dagegen machen???
Wir haben das Prüfen lassen über einen Prüfbericht von E-Plus und demnach sind alle verbindungen von dieser Nummer ausgegangen.
Lg


----------

